# Help with D70s settings...



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

My D70s is much more complicated (flexible) to operate than my old FE2 SLR film camera.

My question is can I set the speedlight as default when I am in the A (auto) mode? I like to take the shadow out of portraits when faces are shadowed in the sun.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> My D70s is much more complicated (flexible) to operate than my old FE2 SLR film camera.
> 
> My question is can I set the speedlight as default when I am in the A (auto) mode? I like to take the shadow out of portraits when faces are shadowed in the sun.


I have pretty bad results with white balance when I'm in auto mode with the speedlight. (you have sb-800?)










I usually set the speedlight to auto fill, the camera on aperture priority, and set the white balance to flash. Depending on the light and distance, I screw around with the f stop. Alee, j2 and Pete have helped me more than I ever thought possible. If you want good advice, log onto Alee's IRC server and ask.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> My D70s is much more complicated (flexible) to operate than my old FE2 SLR film camera.
> 
> My question is can I set the speedlight as default when I am in the A (auto) mode? I like to take the shadow out of portraits when faces are shadowed in the sun.


You need to get out of auto mode, pick up your manual and read up on flash compensation.

There's a little button to the left of the speedlight that allows you to vary the out put of the flash -minus or plus.

There are many ways to overcome this problem, one is to not have the light behind your subjects, the other is through flash compensation, still another might be to add diffuse light if possible - there are also more complex metering modes and auto exposure locks, but those are pretty advance if auto mode is what you're used to.

I'd recommend you try one of the D70s's bracketing modes, you can take a whole bunch of shots in a row, the camera will vary the exposure for each one.

Since it's digital, just delete the shots you don't want, you'll learn a whole lot this way.

Ed


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

:tsk: :tsk: Please, all I want to know is if flash can be the default setting in auto mode. I went through the manual, but I cannot find that option.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> :tsk: :tsk: Please, all I want to know is if flash can be the default setting in auto mode. I went through the manual, but I cannot find that option.


Then the short answer is no :dunno:

You can only manually flip up the flash in one of the manual modes (MASP on your dial), I don't know why this presents a problem for you, the D70s is so versatile, it'll even iron your shorts by remote control.

Ed


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

EdCT said:


> Then the short answer is no :dunno:
> 
> You can only manually flip up the flash in one of the manual modes (MASP on your dial), I don't know why this presents a problem for you, the D70s is so versatile, it'll even iron your shorts by remote control.
> 
> Ed


I expected a yes/no answer, and everyone is asking me why I am using the auto mode. I use it because I want to. I appreciate a straight answer once in a while, and not someone who is trying to show me how great he is with the camera. In your point and shoot cameras, the option to a default flash is there, simple adjustment.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

The manual says no - you have no control over whether or not the built in flash will fire when the camera is in auto mode (page 97).


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

While in Auto mode, I press and hold the little flash button on the front left side, and roll the selector knob on the right, and it scrolls through the various flash modes on the display.

:dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> The manual says no - you have no control over whether or not the built in flash will fire when the camera is in auto mode (page 97).


 Yes, I did see all the flash options in A mode. I was hoping there is a work around, but apparently, not. My other non SLR has the default flash feature, and I was just wondering why the SLR did not.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Yes, I did see all the flash options in A mode. I was hoping there is a work around, but apparently, not. My other non SLR has the default flash feature, and I was just wondering why the SLR did not.


'Cuz that's the way they made it? :dunno:

Since auto mode isn't giving you the control you want, you might try changing to program mode. It will pick the shutter speed and aperture for you, give you a limited set of alternatives accessible by spinning the command dial, and presumably dispense with some of the restrictions auto mode places on you.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> I expected a yes/no answer, and everyone is asking me why I am using the auto mode. I use it because I want to. I appreciate a straight answer once in a while, and not someone who is trying to show me how great he is with the camera. In your point and shoot cameras, the option to a default flash is there, simple adjustment.


Ok Dave, I'm sorry I tried to help.

Fwiw, you bought the wrong camera if all you're going to do is use it in auto mode.

Ed


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

EdCT said:


> Ok Dave, I'm sorry I tried to help.
> 
> Fwiw, you bought the wrong camera if all you're going to do is use it in auto mode.
> 
> Ed


Ed, what are you talking about? The manual is thick. I bought the camera because of interchangeable lens, the quick respond between shots, the flexiblility of 3 shots/sec. There are many features I bought the camera for, so don't give me crap that I bought the wrong camera. What concern is yours anyway? If you read the booklet, it recommends using the auto mode until I fully understand the camera. I doubt you picked up the D70s and knew all the functions. A lot of guys are bunch of self serving who don't care to help except to criticize. OK, you are way ahead of me in understanding all its feature, is that what you want to say? OK you stand out like a pro. I wish you would go back and read your posts and tell me if you are not self serving. All I see is bunch of condescending remarks.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Plaz said:


> While in Auto mode, I press and hold the little flash button on the front left side, and roll the selector knob on the right, and it scrolls through the various flash modes on the display.
> 
> :dunno:


 Yes, I have done that. Flash default is not one of them in Auto.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh yeah , the D70s is way more complicated than my FE2, or any of my film cam's (even with data backs). Your question is reasonable but Nikon decided to take away that control in Auto mode. I understand their logic, it would be one more selection for someone to make in Auto mode (it isn't point-and-shoot if you have to select flash on or off).

Anyway, if you do get to using fill flash I've found Nikon's exposure balance is always too much flash for me. I end up at -1.5 to -3 stops in fill mode. And if you use the SB-800 I found the cheap built-in bounce card/diffuser gives nearly equal results to my mid-size Lumiquest flash modifiers (for indoor portraits) -- very convenient!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Penforhire said:


> Oh yeah , the D70s is way more complicated than my FE2, or any of my film cam's (even with data backs). Your question is reasonable but Nikon decided to take away that control in Auto mode. I understand their logic, it would be one more selection for someone to make in Auto mode (it isn't point-and-shoot if you have to select flash on or off).
> 
> Anyway, if you do get to using fill flash I've found Nikon's exposure balance is always too much flash for me. I end up at -1.5 to -3 stops in fill mode. And if you use the SB-800 I found the cheap built-in bounce card/diffuser gives nearly equal results to my mid-size Lumiquest flash modifiers (for indoor portraits) -- very convenient!


He doesn't want help. He just wants an answer to his question which he's already found. Attempting to help him beyond this simple request will come off as self-serving and critical. Tred lightly lest you bare the wrath of the King of Common Cameras.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Ed, what are you talking about?


What am I talking about?

Since you already knew the answer to your own question, as you claim to have read the manual, wtf did you post the question for?

How bizzaro...:loco:

Ed


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

EdCT said:


> What am I talking about?
> 
> Since you already knew the answer to your own question, as you claim to have read the manual, wtf did you post the question for?
> 
> ...


If I knew, why would I asked? How did you come to that conclusion? You should be ashame of yourself, trying to show how smart you are. All I wanted to know was if I missed the flash default somewhere. And, you have to give a dissertation how I shouldn't have bought the camera. Give up, and stop trying to justify your insults. Is the word sorry in your vocabulary?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Is the word sorry in your vocabulary?


Not in this case.

The only button i was hoping _you'd_ press was the flash, but it looks as if _I_ hit the one labeled "warning: fragile ego".

Ed


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kids, don't make me pull this car over.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Kids, don't make me pull this car over.


He started it!!

:rofl:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

All right... who pissed in Dave's cereal this morning?


----------

